

Ask HN: At what Karma Cliff can you down-vote a post? - Brajeshwar

I'm not really the down-voter type and always feel there ought to be a reason behind everything. Nonetheless, there are times when you need to down-vote a post.
======
bdfh42
HN does not support post down-voting. You can however down-vote comments - as
long as they are not replies to a comment of your own. Even then, the number
of down votes is limited.

With a certain Karma threshold (the value changes over time) you can flag
inappropriate posts and comments for moderation and I understand that a
certain number of such flags set before a post reaches a minimum up-vote value
will cause that post to be deleted.

Personally I see no need for down voting.

~~~
marssaxman
And what is the karma threshold for seeing the down-vote option?

